# systembackup für bootplatte



## Visual EZ++ (15. August 2001)

--------------------


----------



## EvilScreamer (15. August 2001)

*Hmm*

Also sind das 2 platten??eine mit 4,3 und eine mit 20?? oda eine pladde 2 partitionen??? Also wenn das nur 2 partitionen sind würd ich einfach mit partician magic die partitionen aufheben..


----------



## Flame (16. August 2001)

*hmm*

norton ghost?

auf jedenfall das prog "drive image" ist sicher die beste lösung für dein prob.


----------

